# Freki's Setup (In progress)



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

Well right now, I just sold off my old-school 52" rear-projection RCA TV and RCA RT2770 5.1 surround. Still have the Pixel Magic HD MediaBox

Currently building up a new theater. Starting with a ceiling-mount older InFocus projector cast onto a 100" 16:9 DIY fixed screen.

Here's my thread for deciding on the audio portion of my new setup:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-choosing-good-starting-point.html#post259551


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

Got my projector today I'm gonna be using for the setup. It has a dead lamp, but everything else is working flawlessly. Here goes :spend:

Plan is to mount it 13'9" from the wall and about 8" from the ceiling, hopefully get a 4:3 diagonal of 100" (80Wx60H). This is my first rodeo, so be gentle with me...when I watch movies in 16:9, will they be displayed at 92" (80Wx45H)?

Oh, here's the projector. A bit outdated I know, but a guy has to start somewhere:

InFocus X2


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you already buy the PJ and what is the cost. I ask because you might be able to get something with better resolution for what you pay for the Infocus.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

If you already bought it here is a bulb for it for a decent price.http://cgi.ebay.com/INFOCUS-X2-Proj...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eaccf415d


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Did you already buy the PJ and what is the cost. I ask because you might be able to get something with better resolution for what you pay for the Infocus.


I got it for free, but I am curious about what other projectors are in the price range. I was looking at snatching up an InFocus SP4805, they seem pretty cheap and use the same bulb.

I also found a new bulb on A Matter of Fax (90 day warranty)


----------



## freki (Apr 26, 2010)

So just a quick overview, here are the plans so far:

12' x 20' Room
InFocus X2, projector mounted 13' from projecting surface, 8" from ceiling
Custom-built 80" x 60" fixed frame (with either a painted or photography paper surface)
Custom-built electronics cabinet
Onkyo HT-S3200 5.1 Surround
Panasonic BD60 Blu-Ray Player
Pixel Magic HD MediaBox

I've also included a .pdf with a rough sketch-up of the room. Open to suggestions from seasoned HT-ers like yourselves. Thanks much!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well free is alway's nice. I believe the Infocus was $800 and for just a little more then that you can get a 1080p projector like these. http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2351873,00.asp http://www.projectorcentral.com/benq_w1000_projector_review.htm Either of those will work great in your room with the equipment you have.:T


----------

